# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Uw deelname aan psychologisch onderzoek gevraagd!

## EMB

Beste,

In het kader van mijn opleiding psychologie, ben ik momenteel bezig met het opzetten van een onderzoek, een samenwerking tussen Lessius Antwerpen en Universiteit Gent. Het onderzoek peilt naar het beslissingsgedrag van mensen en de impact dat deze heeft op het psychisch welzijn. Ik ben nog op zoek naar een behoorlijk aantal deelnemers! Bovendien zijn de vragen interessant op bij stil te staan! Aarzel niet en draag uw steentje bij aan de wetenschap! 

Ga naar http://www.vopspsy.ugent.be/welzijn.htm (knippen en plakken in de browser)! Alvast hartelijk dank voor uw medewerking!

P.s. maak een persoonlijk code aan, zoals gevraagd zal worden, en u kunt de vragen op elk ander moment hervatten! Als u nog vragen heeft, aarzel dan niet om deze te stellen.

----------

